# 1988 vg30i Mixture Heater image and ?'s.



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Here is a couple images of the mixture heater. It looks like a small amount of damage on the element, at the upper left hand side.

-Can this thing be deleted?

And.

-Is it killing the engines performance?

One more.

-What kind of gasket goo should I use to reinstall? I don't want to order a new set.











Here is the intake side. It's a 1 & 3/8" stove pipe. The recirculated exhaust gas, works into, and around the side of this thing.


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Anyone know what to make of this thing? (see previous post)


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's also sometimes called an EFE heater. The intention was to warm the air/fuel mixture going into the engine for better combustion and cleaner emissions. Usually you couldn't get the gaskets unless you bought the whole heater assy. or if you got some gasket paper and made your own. If the gaskets came out undamaged, I would use spray copper gasket when reassembling.

Can you delete it? Yes, if you want. You probably won't notice a huge differance in performance, if at all. I was brought up in the school of, "if it wasn't needed, they wouldn't have put it there in the first place." I'm not necessarily convinced that you can't re-use the one you have due to the "small damage." It's probably fine...and probably what I would do if it were mine is re-use it. My next choice would be to replace it rather than eliminate it, but that doesn't mean you can't go without it.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

I've gutted mine and clipped the wires, didn't make any difference. I used bulk gasket paper and cut a new one out when I put it back together.

Now, porting and polishing the TBI helped a bit along with deleting the heater center and bypassing the thermo element coolant lines, but it took a LOT of work.


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Very nice. I went to work with a can of Gumout Carb & Choke Cleaner. This is how it is going back onto the intake.


----------

